# Fire impact as far east as Pumphouse-State Bridge?



## tmaggert (Aug 18, 2008)

They have closed Cottonwood Landing, Lyons Campground, & Dotsero Boat Ramp.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Williams Fork Fire was super noticeable by green mtn today and the Cameron peaks fire looks huge too. Any shift in winds and it will get bad quick, luckily the winds were with the high country today by me.


----------



## JessMerrie (Mar 29, 2018)

Has anyone been up to the Upper C this week? How bad was the smoke?


----------



## Meeeetch90 (Aug 13, 2020)

Wondering if anyone has ran the pumphouse, Rancho, statebridge area over the past few days. Planning a trip for this weekend but concerned about smoke / air quality. Thanks!!


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

We ran pumphouse to state bridge last weekend. Smoke wasn't too bad; a little campfire smell here and there and I had a bit of a sore throat that was probably due to smoke, but overall we didn't notice it much.


----------



## 3d3vart (Apr 15, 2010)

__





NOAA - GSL Data Visualization






hwp-viz.gsd.esrl.noaa.gov





Best smoke forecast map I've found. Forecasts are generally for 8-12 hours out however. And as somebody who lives up here I can tell you that just because it wasn't smoky yesterday, or last weekend, doesn't mean it won't be today. It's all about the wind, of course. We've had very smoky days where visibility was just a mile or two, and others where just a light haze could be seen in the highest parts of the atmosphere.


----------



## Riverratton (Aug 19, 2015)

I went yesterday, not really smokey. But there was no wind. Like someone mentioned above that don't mean tomorrow it won't be. Fires are all around Pumphouse.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

EDIT - Merged thread "Upper CO Wildfire smoke situation??? " with this one.


----------



## rockmonkey (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone know if the takeouts (Dotsero, Lyons, and Cottonwood) are still closed to boaters? I can’t find it on the inciweb page.


----------

